# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Pjesmarrja e gruas në politikë

## Zemrushja

Gjithmone e me teper flitet per rolin e gruas ne shoqeri dhe politike. Vlen per tu permendur fakti se shum prej jush mendojne se grate apo femrat nuk kane per se te merren me politike, ndonese shumica e tyre e kane pasion. Pyetja ime eshte: A mendoni se opinionet e femrave ne fushen e politikes nuk jane te nevojshme? A mendoni se femra sot nuk ka akoma te drejte te komentoje ne fushen e politikes apo te merret akoma me shume me politike? Pse mendoni se s'kane te drejte dhe pse mendoni se pjesmarrja e tyre eshte e dobishme...

ps. Kete teme po e hap duke marre shkak nga nje mp.

----------


## King_Arthur

Roli i gruas ne shoqerine e sotme eshte rritur dhe ndihet nevoja per opinionet e saj..!!

----------


## FierAkja143

Dua te di kush eshte ai qe dha voten tek opsioni i pare...ndo nje mashkull ka qene.

Nejse roli i gruas ne politike eshte me i rendesishem nga i mashkullit sepse dim te perballojm situata me qet dhe sakt.

----------


## BaBa

Dhe Pa gruan skeni ku shkoni mer qafira se prej tyre keni dale  :shkelje syri: 

vot per dobin e gruas  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## no name

Roli i gruas ne shoqerine e sotme eshte rritur dhe ndihet nevoja per opinionet e saj..!!

----------


## King_Arthur

Sigursht qe eshte e dobishme roli i gruas ne politike

----------


## shoku_tanku

Roli i gruas ne politiken Shqiptare?...per mendimin tim prania e femres ne klasen politike Shqiptare eshte dicka me teper se e nevojshme...eshte dicka e domozdoshme...sot intelekti dhe arsimimi i femres Shqiptare, ka arritur ne nje nivel te tille, i cili nuk mund te mos merret parasysh....sherbimi i saj ne kete klase politike do te ishte dicka teper e vlefshme, jo thjesht per barazine gjinore por me teper per zhvillimin e metejshem te vendit tone....ka shume femra me potenciale dhe vlera vertet te admirueshme, dhe te padiskutueshme per te qene pjese e sistemeve drejtuese ne vend por qe kane nevoje per mbeshtetje,ne rradhe te pare nga klasa jone politike,dhe me pas nga ana jone si votues...duhet qe mbeturinat e mentaliteteve te vjeteruara te marrin fund dhe shembullin e pare per kete,duhet ta japin politikanet tane te nderuar...ne pamje te pare te japin pershtypjen se,po punojne per ti dhene mundesine femres shqiptare te integrohet ne politike por a kane bere aq sa duhet?!....a duhet ti quajme perpjekje per ndryshim,thjesht daljet
per reklame televizive te dy zedhendeseve per shtyp te partive me te medhaja ne vend...apo mund te quajme ndryshim ne kete drejtim vendosjen e kryetares se parlamentit...i pershendes per keto levizje por a jane te mjatueshme?!...s'besoj!
Nga se tremben zoterinjte tane te nderuar?...mendoj se tremben nga konkurrenca....mendoj se duhet te jete kjo ne fakt pasi persa i perket mentalitetit,
ne shume aspekte te tjera kane arritur ta kapercejne dhe nuk besoj se do te kishin veshtiresi ne kete drejtim.....megjithate do te deshiroja qe edhe nga ana e femrave,te kishte me teper kurajo dhe vullnet pasi te jene te bindura se ne popull do te gjejne mbeshtetje maksimale...duhet qe zeri i femrave politikane te ngrihet me shpesh duke mos rene pre e trysnise maskiliste...duhet qe ta shfaqin hapur konkurrencen e tyre persa ju perket posteve kyce...ato qe do tu japin mundesine
per tju lejuar edhe femrave te tjera te marrin nje rol aktiv ne jeten politike ne vend...

----------


## xhuliana

zgjethjet per presidentin e Amerikes do ti fitoje hillary clinton....
thone se edhe kur ishte president bill clinton ishte vetem formalisht se cdo gje drejtohej nga e gruaja....

forca........grate!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ingenuous

Prania e grave ne politiken shqiptare eshte shume e nevojshme. Fatkeqesisht, numri i grave qe ndodhen ne role kyce dhe perfaqesojne gruan shqiptare ne sferen politike eshte shume i vogel. 

Opinioni publik shqiptar mendon se gruaja nuk eshte per tu marr me politike. Nuk eshte per tu vene faj, pasi shumica e grave qe jane ne pozita te tilla nuk japin imazhin e duhur te gruas dhe politikanes. 

Gruaja qe zgjedh karrieren politike, nuk duhet te fshihet pas gjinise se saj. 

Dicka tjeter qe dua ta theksoj eshte se ajo qe pengon pjesmarrjen me shume te grave ne jeten ekonomike dhe politike, eshte vete mentaliteti, qe grate kane karshi vetvetes. Mungon besimi ne mundesite qe ato kane. Kjo natyrisht nuk ndodh vetiu, por eshte menyra se si vajzat qysh prej vogelise rriten. Ato shikohen si objekte, qellimi i vetem i te cilave eshte prokrijimi dhe plotesimi i deshirave te burrit (yeap). 
Me kujtohet ketu nje shprehje, qe perdorte nje komshija ime :shkelje syri: , sa vrima ka muri aq halle ka burri.

Mirulexofshim.

----------


## Zemrushja

> Mungon besimi ne mundesite qe ato kane. Kjo natyrisht nuk ndodh vetiu, por eshte menyra se si vajzat qysh prej vogelise rriten. Ato shikohen si objekte, qellimi i vetem i te cilave eshte prokrijimi dhe plotesimi i deshirave te burrit (yeap). 
> Me kujtohet ketu nje shprehje, qe perdorte nje komshija ime, sa vrima ka muri aq halle ka burri.
> 
> Mirulexofshim.


Si mundet te kete besim tek vetvetja per te shprehur talentin qe ato kane ne fushen e politikes apo ekonomise, kur para kesaj duhet te luftojne me mentalitetin e familjes, burrit etj etj... :djall me brire:  Vecanerisht ne shoqerine Shqiptare, eshte per tu ardhur keq si e konsiderojne pjesmarrjen e gruas ne Politike.. "Seshte per ju, leruani burrave" pffffffff

----------


## Ingenuous

*Duhet te shikoni mundesine, se si te cliroheni nga mentaliteti patriakal qe po i ze frymen gruas shqiptare.* 

Keto lloj temash duhen lexuar shume si nga femrat ashtu dhe nga meshkujt dhe te dy palet te nxjerrin mesime.

Ciao.

----------


## kolombi

Une per vete nuk kam asnje problem te shikoj gruan e sotme atje ku gjenden dhe detyrat e burrave ,ajo qe me cudit eshte tendenca e grave te quajne fitore sa here bejne nje detyre te bere nga meshkujt tradicionalisht ,ketu del ne pah shpesh femnizmi i terbuar.

----------


## Zemrushja

Ne fakt, fakti qe grate e "festojne" cik me shum se meshkujt lidhet jo me tiparin e tyre "feminizem i tepruar" por me faktin se kane qene te privuara per shekuj e kohe me radhe. Kane qene pikerisht ato qe u kane "hapur syt meshkujve duke u cituar qe u jane shkel te drejtat" dhe kane qene pikerisht ato qe kane ngulmuar se te ishte per ju meshkujt ne "mbikqyrje" do donit ti kishit gjithmone. Meshkujt s'kane qene asnjehere te privuar.. kshu qe s'kane ca te festojne kaq shum  :perqeshje:

----------


## _SheJtaNia_

Ashtu si eshte i nevojshme roli i nenes ne familje, ashtu eshte i nevojshem roli i gruas ne politike...

----------


## _DANIELA_

> Kush i paska ndaluar feckat?  Po te jene te zonjat, dyert  jane te hapura per te gjithe...


Ja dhe Kapedani yne.
O zot cfare maskilizmi.Zemrushe ke hapur nje teme interesante.Edhe pse opinionet qe lexova lene shume per te deshiruar.Per sa i perket temes:
As qe diskutohet qe roli i gruas eshte shume i rendesishem ne politike.Problemi eshte qe femra ka vite me rradhe ka qene privuar nga shume te drejta.Gjithmone nga seksi mashkull ne nje fare menyre e ka nenvleresuar femren.Po mesa shoh keto mendime qenkan edhe sot edhe eshte per te ardhur keq.
Femrat kane filluar te behen te domosdoshme kudo qe po futen edhe pse numri i tyre eshte i pakte.Po eshte vetem fillimi.Jam mese e sigurt qe me kalimin e viteve femra do mari nje pozicion shume te rendesishem jo vetem ne politike po kudo.

----------


## Zemrushja

LoL Daniela!!

Do doja t'ju kujtoja cik "meshkujve"  :ngerdheshje:  qe ne periudhen e matriarkalizmit grate kishin ne dore politiken dhe drejtimin e jetes familjare dhe shoqerore.. ato nuk u ndaluan ju te merreshit me politike, por ju ishit dembela dhe vinit nga gjuetia te lodhur e skishit nge per llafe te teperta.. Ndersa me vone, thate dale ta provojme i her dhe ne, dhe kur erdhi puna, jo vetem moret totalisht gjithcka ne doren tuaj, por ua ndaluat rreptesisht dhe grave te merreshin me politike e te tjera fusha drejtuese..

tani, bota eshte me rrota, ku i dihet qe s'vje prape koha e matriarkalizmit  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Macho

Se femrat kane qef matriarkalizmin seshte problemi tek maskilizmi im, por ne koken tuaj. Une kam votuar te dyten... vazhdoni lypni barazine se mire e keni me aq.  :ngerdheshje: 

p.s. aman mos u revoltoni  :shkelje syri:

----------


## RaPSouL

Une Mendoj Se Roli i gruas ne shoqerine e sotme eshte rritur dhe ndihet nevoja per opinionet e saj...............

----------


## Ingenuous

Femrat nuk jane ne politiken e sotme shqiptare sepse ne Shqiperi akoma nuk jane hapur kurse boksi per femra. ( batute :buzeqeshje:  )

Femra shqiptare ka nevoje te ndihmohet te rehabilitohet ne shoqeri pasi keto 16 ka vuajtur me shume se cdo grup tjeter. Nga ana ekonomike, fizike, shoqerore femra shqiptare nuk njeh barazi. Jo vetem qe nuk ka aspirata, por i duhet te ruhet nga dhuna sporadike. 

ingenuous

----------


## Zemrushja

Cudi.. jemi te gjith krijesa te zotit.. dhe nuk na lejohet te kemi barazine..

nejse kjo do i perkase tjeter ceshtjeje.. (xheku po me vjen ideja per te hapur nje teme) 

Por dua te them, Poshte maskilinizmi  :perqeshje:

----------

